# Wakefield Pet Care- Dog Walking, Petting sitting, Visits, small pet care ect....



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

People of Wakefield Pet Care there is now a professional dog walker on your door stop.

Check my signature below for more information, a link to my website and facebook page. Go on give us a like :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Who the hell made your 100ft lead!!! Lol


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Robnsacha said:


> Who the hell made your 100ft lead!!! Lol


Now wouldn't that be telling 

Absoulty brilliant for dogs with no recall but a pain thee ass to roll back up lol


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas =D


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE your logo/graphic? Just stunning. Are you a graphic design in your spare time?!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

madaboutgreys said:


> I absolutely LOVE your logo/graphic? Just stunning. Are you a graphic design in your spare time?!


Thank you Madaboutgreys, I have only got round to checking these forums after the Christmas period then new years haha! Unfortunatly no i lack the skills and patience for such thing.....Animals i can wait all day for, designing logos i wouldnt even attempt if i was paid a million a day (okay maybe i would haha! ) I had it made for me.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Thank you Madaboutgreys, I have only got round to checking these forums after the Christmas period then new years haha! Unfortunatly no i lack the skills and patience for such thing.....Animals i can wait all day for, designing logos i wouldnt even attempt if i was paid a million a day (okay maybe i would haha! ) I had it made for me.


VERY classy job. Pass my compliments to your designer please!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

madaboutgreys said:


> VERY classy job. Pass my compliments to your designer please!


Seconded!!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sure he will be thrilled to see such compliments on his work. As he is a family member of mine he jumped at the chance to be involved in my new adventure, i did however warn him i will be making a great success of it and his design will go far!


My first part of uniform came today =D


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Does he want to quote me for a design???


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Does he want to quote me for a design???


I will PM you.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Photos from todays walk
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.272995602829669.64127.243908789071684&type=1&l=c42bab1ff0


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Still loads of snow on the ground but dogs still need to be walked so we'll be back at it Monday. 

Hope everyone is safe and well.


----------



## dobermum78 (Jul 8, 2012)

great website Mark. Just had a wee look through. Good luck on success.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

dobermum78 said:


> great website Mark. Just had a wee look through.  Good luck on success.


Thank You =D

I've still got a few pictures to add and a video of 2 of the dogs on their walks.

I'm a massive fan of Dobermanns too, so much so i volunteer with a dobie rescue  just cant have my own because sadly im still living with my dad and hes terrified of them haha!


----------



## dobermum78 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Thank You =D
> 
> I've still got a few pictures to add and a video of 2 of the dogs on their walks.
> 
> I'm a massive fan of Dobermanns too, so much so i volunteer with a dobie rescue  just cant have my own because sadly im still living with my dad and hes terrified of them haha!


I did wonder when I noticed it in your links.


----------

